# fishing contest



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I have been contemplating a monthly fishing contest. April - Oct. 

Categories will be "Pier and Surf" and "Boat"

To start out I was thinking about 2 species in each category. Flounder in each and maybe Pompano in Pier and Surf and Spanish in Boat.
Weigh the fish in at The Outpost 

Biggest in each category will get a $25 gift certificate from The Outpost. As time goes on I'm sure we can pick up donations to sweeten the winnings.
I am open to suggestions and will consider all reasonable responses. With the demise of the monthly fishing rodeo I feel that we need some recognition for our fishing community. There were some affiliated with the rodeo that really didnt like the idea of fishing competitions. I promise we will never feel that way. There are already king Mackerel tournaments in place so I dont want anyone thinking that I am ignoring the Kingfishermen. I want to include fish that everyone has a chance of catching.

I look forward to your input.

Steve


----------



## Mmayfield (May 2, 2014)

Love the idea. I remember the days of the old rodeo. You may want to think length instead of weight the way a lot of kayak tournaments are conducted. Pictures of the fish could be submitted online with the fish displayed against a tournament ruler (usually a paper type product). Longest wins, and in the case of a tie you do a random drawing. Assuming that a driving factor, is the benefits for the Outpost along with the support of coastal fishing, you could have the ruler pickup at the Outpost which would trade off the customer visit to before they go fishing instead of after they have gone; the ruler could have the "Outpost" and any other sponsor's printed on it for advertizing; submitting catches on line generates an potential customer data base for future advertizing and allows you to promote specials. There are other ideas, but I think this covers the biggest suggestion I had. I would beglad to talk more about ideas later if you are interested.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll drop some jigs in for donations. 

Maybe these for trout or flounder. 









And some pomp jigs for the pomp winner. 









PS an overslot redfish would be cool, tail length measure and release of course.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice looking jigs Smooth.


----------



## Glen T (May 17, 2013)

kayak=boat?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

> I want to include fish that everyone has a chance of catching.


And no biggest Pinfish category?
For shame!

Steve look up Chasin' Tails up in Atlantic Beach on facebook and their website... they run all kinds of contests, some great ideas there.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

SmoothLures said:


> I'll drop some jigs in for donations.
> 
> Maybe these for trout or flounder.
> 
> ...



I appreciate that Hunter. Bring some into the store sowe can sell them too. I'm kinda leery of a Redfish Tournament right now. Some people dont understand how to catch and release an oversized fish


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

Glen T said:


> kayak=boat?


Yes, a kayak is considered a boat. it give access to areas that foot fishermen cant get to


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

RjTheMetalhead said:


> And no biggest Pinfish category?
> For shame!


I would have that locked up every month so no need.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

Mmayfield said:


> Love the idea. I remember the days of the old rodeo. You may want to think length instead of weight the way a lot of kayak tournaments are conducted. Pictures of the fish could be submitted online with the fish displayed against a tournament ruler (usually a paper type product). Longest wins, and in the case of a tie you do a random drawing. Assuming that a driving factor, is the benefits for the Outpost along with the support of coastal fishing, you could have the ruler pickup at the Outpost which would trade off the customer visit to before they go fishing instead of after they have gone; the ruler could have the "Outpost" and any other sponsor's printed on it for advertizing; submitting catches on line generates an potential customer data base for future advertizing and allows you to promote specials. There are other ideas, but I think this covers the biggest suggestion I had. I would beglad to talk more about ideas later if you are interested.


I thought about online entries. It can be faked with programs like Photoshop or GIMP. In the past, people have cheated in boat and surf tournaments. I remember fishing the "Surf Fishing Tournament" at Huntington Beach. 15 minutes after the weigh in time, 3 guys showed up with a cooler with a Blue, a flounder and a redfish that won all 3 first place prizes including the Jon boat, motor and trailer. nobody saw these guys all day. They claimed that they fished at the litchfield end of the beach. the fish had no slime, cloudy eyes, brown gills, and riggor had set in. Believe it or not, some fishermen tell lies! Hahahahahha, I am still trying to figure how to do.online entries honestly. I like the idea of ties being broken by 1st caught, (June 3rd beats June 23rd)

i like the ideas, please keep in touch


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

I think this is a great idea steve! let me know if there is anything I can do to help out!


----------



## Mmayfield (May 2, 2014)

Fishermen lie! Thought only news anchors did that. And unfortunately no matter what kind of contest you run, there will always be those that want to cheat.

I do like the idea of biggest pin fish-those little pests saved many a fishing trips with the kids in the past for me.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

The Skink said:


> I appreciate that Hunter. Bring some into the store sowe can sell them too. I'm kinda leery of a Redfish Tournament right now. Some people dont understand how to catch and release an oversized fish


I know what you mean!


----------



## daprez (Jul 2, 2013)

you should try and do this like the rodeo did.. print out cards and distribute to official weigh stations at all area piers and marina's and have all catches weighed and certified by them.. only way to keep fishermen from fudging on their catch..


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

daprez said:


> you should try and do this like the rodeo did.. print out cards and distribute to official weigh stations at all area piers and marina's and have all catches weighed and certified by them.. only way to keep fishermen from fudging on their catch..


I would love to do that but I gotta start somewhere. I was on the rodeo committee for several years. Most of the people involved acted like they didn't like the rodeo and some even tried to discontinue it altogether. I was like pulling teeth trying to get them to do anything.


----------



## Surfside Nick (Aug 20, 2014)

Count me in!


----------

